# USB Platte über 30 GB formatieren mit FAT32

## Erdie

Ich bin stolzer Besitzer eine USB Platte mit sage und schreibe 40 GB   :Shocked: 

Momentan habe ich das ext2 drauf aber es ist doch nervig Windows - inkompatibel zu sein (die sind eben noch nicht so weit  :Wink:  ). Der Versuch, die Platte mit FAT32 zu formatieren scheiterte an der 30 GB Grenze. Ich habe cfdisk probiert. IMHO war da im Neuzustand eine 40 Gib FAT Partition drauf also muß es doch irgendwie gehen. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie? NTFS scheidet aus, das ist mir zu experimentell, proprietär, schwerfällig und schlicht und einfach zu blöd, sorry.

Danke

Erdie

----------

## doedel

fat32 unterstützt afaik 32tb. mach ne partition von 40gb und versuch mal diese unter windows zu formatieren. bzw versuch das ganze unter windows.

----------

## think4urs11

FAT32 unterstützt theoretisch bis 2TB große Filesysteme. Aber alle neueren Windows formatieren nur noch Partitionen <=32GB damit, darüber ist nur noch NTFS auswählbar.

----------

## Erdie

Ich kann  nur sagen, daß die Formatierung unter Linux mit cfdisk gescheitert ist, da das schon etwas her ist, weiß ich den genauen Fehler nicht mehr, kann ich aber nachliefern. Und genau an der 32 GB Gängelung von Windows (bzw. den Zaunpfahl Hinweis:"nimm NTFS, Sklave .." ) bin ich gescheitert. Welche Windows Version oder welches Unix Tool ist denn in der Lage über 32 Gig zu formatieren?

-Erdie

----------

## Klaus Meier

Unter Linux geht es ganz bequem mit gparted. Unter Windows geht es z.B. mit dem Partitionierteil von Acronis oder wohl auch mit Windows98, eventuell Windows2000. Bei XP hat man diese Beschränkung eingebaut, um die Benutzer zu zwingen, NTFS zu benutzen. Zu mehr als zum Datentausch sollte man FAT auch nicht mehr benutzen.

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich kann  nur sagen, daß die Formatierung unter Linux mit cfdisk gescheitert ist, da das schon etwas her ist, weiß ich den genauen Fehler nicht mehr, kann ich aber nachliefern. Und genau an der 32 GB Gängelung von Windows (bzw. den Zaunpfahl Hinweis:"nimm NTFS, Sklave .." ) bin ich gescheitert. Welche Windows Version oder welches Unix Tool ist denn in der Lage über 32 Gig zu formatieren?
> 
> -Erdie

 

ähm cfdisk ist nur ein partitions-tool und kann nicht formatieren.

----------

## caraboides

moin,

da ich das gleiche Problem hatte:

Windows ist nicht dazu zu bewegen eine Platte mit mehr als 32Gb mit fat32 zu formatieren. FAT32 kann aber mehr! siehe wikipedia. Und linux ist da nicht so dumm.

Also habe ich einfach (meine usb-paltte ist sda1 und 60gb gross):

1. mit cfdisk eine partition angelegt die die komplette HD einnimmt. (Typ dürft egal sein, der hat ja eh keine bedeutung  :Wink: 

2. 

```
 mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sda1
```

CU

----------

## think4urs11

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Welche Windows Version oder welches Unix Tool ist denn in der Lage über 32 Gig zu formatieren?

 

Win98

mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/wasauchimmer

----------

## Erdie

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ähm cfdisk ist nur ein partitions-tool und kann nicht formatieren.

 

Hast Recht, ich hatte es mit mkdosfs probiert und bin gescheitert.

mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/wasauchimmer werde ich probieren. Danke Euch allen   :Smile: 

-Erdie

----------

## xraver

Ich würde eine kleine Partition (fat32) erstellen um da den ifs-Treiber zu bunkern.

Den Rest mit ext2/3 formatieren und unter Windows eben den IFS-treiber verwenden.

http://www.fs-driver.org/

Wenn die MS-Company ihre Filesysteme nicht offen legt dann nutzen wir eben OS-Filesysteme unter Windows   :Twisted Evil: .

----------

## l3u

... das wollte ich auch grad vorschlagen. Ist ne feine Sache und funktioniert gut, der ext2-Treiber für Windows!

----------

## AlexG

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Ich würde eine kleine Partition (fat32) erstellen um da den ifs-Treiber zu bunkern.
> 
> Den Rest mit ext2/3 formatieren und unter Windows eben den IFS-treiber verwenden.
> 
> 

 

Du nimmst mir das Wort aus dem Mund.

Genau so mache ich es nämlich auch und habe nur gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Als Laufwerksbuchstaben vergebe ich meistens L: wie Linux.

Um Daten zwischen Linux und Windows auszutauschen ist ext2 momentan die beste Wahl.

----------

## gabelhonz

Häää,

ich formatiere regelmäßig mehrere platten über 100GB mit FAT32 so:

mkdosfs -F 32 /dev/hdx

gruß

----------

## l3u

On Windows das dann mag, ist aber nicht sichergestellt, oder?

----------

## think4urs11

Windows arbeitet ohne Probleme mit Fat32 >32GB, sie können nur nicht (mehr) mit Bordmitteln erstellt werden das ist der einzige Haken.

----------

## Erdie

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

Oh Mann das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein. Jetzt hab ich das mit 

```
mkdosfs -F 32
```

 formatiert und es hat funktioniert. Beim Zurückspielen des Backups gibt es Abbrüche, woran liegt es? Fat32 kann nur bis 4 Gig große Dateien verwalten   :Exclamation:   hmm ..

Damit ist die ganze Aktion gescheitert. Was soll ich mit ner Platte, auf der ich meine Daten nicht schreiben kann. Leiden sind meine meisten Audioprojekte mehr als 4 Gig große Tarfiles.

Nun denn, danke für Eure Hilfe

Erdie

----------

## b3cks

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Damit ist die ganze Aktion gescheitert. Was soll ich mit ner Platte, auf der ich meine Daten nicht schreiben kann. Leiden sind meine meisten Audioprojekte mehr als 4 Gig große Tarfiles.

 

Kannst du die Files nicht splitten?

----------

## toralf

 *gabelhonz wrote:*   

> Häää,
> 
> ich formatiere regelmäßig mehrere platten über 100GB mit FAT32 so:
> 
> mkdosfs -F 32 /dev/hdx
> ...

 Und, kannst Du dann auch mehr Daten abspeichern ?

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, wächst die durch FAT32 verwendete Blockgröße bei >32GB weiter an und damit hast Du bei jeder Datei einen noch größeren "Verschnitt". Zum Ausprobieren kann man z.B. den portage tree auf die FAT Platte kopieren und den tatsächlichen Verbrauch vorher und nachher ermitteln, da dürften wesentlich mehr als die 600 MB weggehen, die der tree unter ext3 benötigt bei einer blockgröße von 4096 Bytes.

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Ich würde eine kleine Partition (fat32) erstellen um da den ifs-Treiber zu bunkern.
> 
> Den Rest mit ext2/3 formatieren und unter Windows eben den IFS-treiber verwenden.
> 
> http://www.fs-driver.org/
> ...

 

Werden für die Installation unter Win$ Adminrechte benötigt?

----------

## think4urs11

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Und, kannst Du dann auch mehr Daten abspeichern ?
> 
> Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, wächst die durch FAT32 verwendete Blockgröße bei >32GB weiter an und damit hast Du bei jeder Datei einen noch größeren "Verschnitt". Zum Ausprobieren kann man z.B. den portage tree auf die FAT Platte kopieren und den tatsächlichen Verbrauch vorher und nachher ermitteln, da dürften wesentlich mehr als die 600 MB weggehen, die der tree unter ext3 benötigt bei einer blockgröße von 4096 Bytes.

 

Das man das Filesystem passend zum Verwendungszweck auswählt sollte klar sein.

Aber als cross-plattform-FS für (sehr) große Dateien ist FAT32 >100GB schon noch in Ordnung. Wenn man es richtig optimieren will sollte man den Portagebaum in z.B. ein ext2 mit minimaler Blocksize legen. Wozu dort ext3 und wozu Blocksize größer 512 Byte?

----------

## toralf

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das man das Filesystem passend zum Verwendungszweck auswählt sollte klar sein.
> 
> Aber als cross-plattform-FS für (sehr) große Dateien ist FAT32 >100GB schon noch in Ordnung.

 Korrekt.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Wenn man es richtig optimieren will sollte man z.B. den Portagebaum in ein ext2 mit minimaler Blocksize legen. Wozu dort ext3 und wozu Blocksize größer 512 Byte?

 Stimme ich zu, wobei speziell für den portage tree fand sogar ich ReiserFS angebracht (allerdings auch nur dafür, habe schlechte Erfahrungen beim fsck + Reiser gemacht und hoffe mal nebenbei, nicht einen weiteren flame war hier loszutreten)

----------

## anime-otaku

Also ich habe auch auf meiner 300GByte Wechselplatte eine FAT32 Partition erstellt, wobei ich das nur mit Linux hinbekam. Von Windows gibt es die bereits erwähnte 32GB Hürde und Partitionmagic 8 kam auch nur bis 190 oder so ungefähr.

Also Linux wählen bzw. gparted (für die gui user unter uns) Live CD müsste auch gehn.

----------

